# Bit for strong pony and one that leans



## ChowChow (19 October 2008)

Can anyone suggest a suitable bit for my horse.  He has no respect for the bit if he wants to go he will, only stopping when he's good and ready.  He doesn't bolt but he sets his big thick neck and takes no notice.

He also leans on the bit badly.  We are currently experiementing with different bits but can't find the right one.


----------



## 1357 (19 October 2008)

our fjord had to be ridden in a tom thomb bit as we had much the same problem. but it is a very strong bit and should only be used is nessesary.


----------



## laura_1983 (19 October 2008)

i was going to say a hanging cheek snaffle - poss is the same as a tom thumb (i may be wrong though) - i was thinking on this for my pony at one point when he was being strong!


----------



## JessPickle (19 October 2008)

Waterford loose ring?


----------



## hellybelly6 (19 October 2008)

For leaners try watermouths loose ring bit.  Gags are good for horses which lean.  Stay away from curb bits, they are more suited to horses which get above the bit.

Would also recommend schooling with lots of transitions up and down.

My horse started leaning a lot when he developed bone spavin.


----------



## ChowChow (19 October 2008)

I have considered a waterford.  He is currently in a Jeffries Revolver Hanging Cheek but he is really leaning with this and there's no brakes.

I don't want too harsh a bit but I want to feel as though I have control out hacking (he's fine in the school).

What are the '3' ring bits like?


----------



## annewright (19 October 2008)

Hi - I have a similar pony to yours in build - a Haflinger - huge neck and also very strong.  He's perfect out hacking on his own but when in company I struggle to hold him.  Over the 3 years I have had him I have tried LOADS.
He is now in a 3 ring gag bit - with a french link mouthpiece - and I found that using a american grakle noseband with it works brilliantly as he can't fix his jaw.
Worth a try.
Good luck.


----------



## MarleyandDarcy (19 October 2008)

I really don't like the 3 rings, although it may just be because both my horses hate it!  I found it seemed to restrict too much on the poll and caused both my horses to tuck their heads in and down to try and get away from it, my mare pretty much coiled up, head in and down and bucked if I half halted in a canter out hacking. Both my horses accept Cheltenham gags so its not that they don't get on with the stronger bits. 
My mare is in a loose ring Waterford and goes really well in it, she used to lean and and a snaffle isn't enough to stop her out on a fast hack. She also used to have a flash as she would cross her jaw and brace her tongue against a snaffle she doesn't need it with her Waterford


----------



## PennyJ (19 October 2008)

Having tried the stronger bits, I've now found success (control) with a NS loose ring french link style thingy bit, an old fashioned drop noseband and a running martingale.  He now doesnt' tank off like he did, and believe me there are big wide open spaces round here!  I did go through a period when he wore a market harborough, so he pulled against himself rather than against me and that did help.  These days I can get him back from gallop whereas before there were times when he just did as he liked if I'm honest.

Oh, this is a 14.1 New Forest Pony, who knows the part of the forest we hack out on better than I do - I found out after I bought him he was born up the road on the closest bit of open forest to where he is now kept!


----------



## Tiffany (19 October 2008)

You could try a wilkie bit although I'd also try getting him more flexible through his neck so that he can't set it.


----------



## CrazyMare (19 October 2008)

NS tranzlink lozenge hanging cheek and pelham. Worked magic on my strong, tense, stressy, leaning mare.


----------



## Angelbones (21 October 2008)

NS universal with lozenge, teamed with a grackle noseband. It's the only thing that stops my front heavy mare who also leans when we're out and about doing anything exciting. On normal riding days she's in loose ring french link.


----------



## gothdolly (21 October 2008)

I love my loose ring waterford, Domi is incredibly strong and used to lean at times and tank off, but he is wonderful in the waterford - he also mouths it a lot and seems very happy in it.

And yes, I do know that this problem with leaning and tanking off is all my fault since I broke him in myself! But that was nearly 2 decades ago and Im much older wiser and would do things differently now


----------



## becks0709 (22 October 2008)

Hi, I have the same problem with my 18yr 15.2 cob, who has a HUGE neck &amp; knows how to use it!! His brakes are rubbish as are his manners! I`ve had him in a full cheek snaffle, a peewee bit &amp; a dutch gag, but am about to purchase a NS tranz lozenge cheltenham gag, everywhere i read says this may be the best bit for him so will let you know how I get on!


----------



## Janette (25 October 2008)

Star doesn't 'take off', but she does try to 'take over'  (esp when she's doing something she really doesn't fancy like left canter).  She also gets extemely strong and pulls like a tank.  I've just put her in a NS tranz lozenge on baucher cheeks, and it's fantastic.  We can now hack out in a snaffle, and I can enjoy my riding more, because she doesn't pull and lean so much in trot.

By the way, she's a coloured native (DalesX) and knows exactly how to use that strong neck to her own advantage.


----------



## Chunkie (25 October 2008)

I have a Sec D mare with a huge neck, who has always leaned in canter.  

I ride her in a French link eggbutt snaffle and really didn't want to change the mouthpiece or start experimenting with stronger bits as she's fine in walk and trot.  This year on the advice of my instructor, I put a flash on her (previously ridden without a noseband, although she was in a dropped noseband when I bought her) and the change in her way of going was instant.

Because she was opening her mouth to lean against me, she can't now, and I am able to control the speed/pace of the canter, whereas before I was just hauling at her, trying to pick her nose up off the floor!


----------



## spaniel (25 October 2008)

Pelham.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (26 October 2008)

I've had some success with Haffies in a Dr Bristol. 

would also echo using a drop or grackle noseband. 

Those Fyords don't half have some neck on them LOL good luck


----------



## palomino698 (26 October 2008)

Our 18 Year old Welsh D leans in walk, head pings up in trot, she crosses her jaw, throws her chest forward and runs forward stargazing.  Canter is more bouncing up and down, and side to side, than tanking forward.  She was driven for years before prev owners broke her to ride, and she always feels as if she needs a few tons of cart behind her. 

A high ring grakle stops her crossing her jaw but she fights so much she makes her lips bleed.  Hates jointed bits but tolerates a 3 ring Waterford.  Best in a mullen mouth pelham or kimblewick, her neck is so short and upright no martingale makes much difference but I need the neckstrap as she spooks and jumps around so much.  Hacking alone she's often better in a hackamore but we can't hunt her in it!

Dr Bristol is a good idea, will try her in one.


----------



## 3CVA (24 October 2009)

I have the same problem with my pony . Atm hes ridden in a gag but when out hunting or just in an open field he locks his mouth with me, and locks his neck to left then i have no hope of control . Once hes galloped off once he then starts to try and ram his head down . Ive tried everything . People keep tellin me just to smack him when he rams his head down ive tried , ive tried pulling it up with no hope at all . Its becoming an everyday problem now . The only problem is when he rams his head down so much and locks his jaw the bit rubs him and he gets a sore mouth . He just ignores your hands.


----------



## mistersheen (24 October 2010)

Horses who ignore what is in their mouth often respond well to poll pressure ie.  hanging snaffles , gags , kimberwicks etc .I have had a lot of success with various horses with a combination (myler) bit like anything new introduce carefully , trial and error is the key good luck . Dr Bristols are also good and only as severe as the hands using them .


----------

